# Forcer le fonctionnement des ventilateurs ?



## mickeyclub (27 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Après sa chute violente, mon PB 17 continue à parfaitement fonctionner (cf post à ce sujet y'a 3 ou 4 semaines).
Il est arrivé un truc bizarre aujourd'hui cependant : je l'avais laissé en veille hier soir et ne suis rentré chez moi qu'aujourd'hui en fin de journée. Je l'ai retrouvé fermé (évidemment, il s'est pas ouvert tout seul ;-), mais allumé (il faisait un bruit zzzzzzzzzz) et absolument brûlant. La je l'utilise, mais il est très chaud, tous les indicateurs de "X ressource je sais plus quoi" oscillent entre 50 et 60 degrés.

Je me demande s'il n'y a pas moyen de vérifier, en forçant leur fonctionnement, si les ventilos fonctionnent bien. Ils ont pu etre endommagés à l'occasion de sa chute... En ce moment il fait très chaud chez moi, et jamais ils ne se mettent en route.

Merci !


----------



## misterapple (27 Juin 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Après sa chute violente, mon PB 17 continue à parfaitement fonctionner (cf post à ce sujet y'a 3 ou 4 semaines).
> Il est arrivé un truc bizarre aujourd'hui cependant : je l'avais laissé en veille hier soir et ne suis rentré chez moi qu'aujourd'hui en fin de journée. Je l'ai retrouvé fermé (évidemment, il s'est pas ouvert tout seul ;-), mais allumé (il faisait un bruit zzzzzzzzzz) et absolument brûlant. La je l'utilise, mais il est très chaud, tous les indicateurs de "X ressource je sais plus quoi" oscillent entre 50 et 60 degrés.
> ...



En attendant essai peu-être les plateaux ventilés qui se placent en dessous des portables. Ils en ont surement chez 

MacWay


----------



## mickeyclub (27 Juin 2005)

misterapple a dit:
			
		

> En attendant essai peu-être les plateaux ventilés qui se placent en dessous des portables. Ils en ont surement chez
> 
> MacWay




Merci du tuyau, je connaissais pas cet accessoire.
Mais si quelqu'un connait le mode de fonctionnement des ventilos et leur éventuel "forçage" pour s'assurer qu'ils ne sont pas morts, je suis toujours preneur... Ca m'éviterait un achat, en ces périodes de vacances...


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juin 2005)

60° n'a rien d'alarmant. De toute façon, en cas de réelle surchauffe, les éléments concernés se mettront en veille. Si ton Portable s'éteint subitement sans raison, tu pourras t'inquieter d'un problème de surchauffe.


----------

